# implantation bleeding



## liz12345 (Sep 12, 2005)

can someone please explain implantation bleeding to me, when it happens and why? I am hoping i am pregnant. Has a few blood drop on day 30 and 2 days later got my period and only lasted for 2 days.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I would take a test if I were you.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

Implantation spotting, if it happens at all, happens as the embryo implants into the uterus. This generally happens 7-12 days after ovulation. I agree with the PP, test and find out for sure! Good luck!


----------



## SunnyMa (Apr 6, 2005)

Once my best friend was super bummed her period came a bit early- it was borwnish and only lasted a couple days. I challenged her to test a week later since that was when she was officially *due*- sure enough- bfp! THe color can range from brownish in color, tinged pink cm, or even bright red bleeding- keep us posted!


----------



## liz12345 (Sep 12, 2005)

after the 2 days of bledaing i got my period on has alsted 6 days already and counting, i so desperataly want to fall pregnant


----------

